

Show HN: Tufte Ghost – A Ghost Theme Inspired by Edward Tufte's Ideas - dvdhllbrg
https://github.com/dvdhllbrg/tufte-ghost

======
wingerlang
Quite hard to read for me. Maybe because everything has the same color
although I am not 100% sure.

